# When to move kittens



## Gemma caven (Aug 12, 2017)

So my wiskers had 4 beautiful kittens 2 weeks ago upstairs in my office, where everything was set up for her, it's nice, warm and dark for them. She's happy to come downstairs to feed and use her litter tray. My question is when will it be safe to bring them downstairs? I no she's lonely upstairs as she only ever goes up to feed her babies and spends most of her time downstairs with me, my son and our dog, (Millie is a jaquwawa and is no bother towards the cat at all, infact she stays away from her lol). So when would it be safe to have them all downstairs together?? I really don't want to disturb them or her, I just can't wait for them to all be together


----------



## Gemma caven (Aug 12, 2017)

These are my babies, will post pics of kittens tomorrow


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would leave them upstairs for another couple of weeks at least. When they get to about 4 weeks they will be starting to want to escape and explore - I'd leave them until then at least.
One of my girls had a litter nearly two weeks ago and she will spend a lot of time downstairs with my other cats and an older litter of kittens but she goes up to be with her own babies and they are all growing well. If you make sure that your girl's kittens are warm and putting on weight I'd leave things as they are


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would definitely keep them in one place until they are litter trained.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Gemma caven and welcome. 

I should think Wiskers might appreciate you spending some time with her in her room where she has the kittens. It will be company and reassurance for her. You can do your own thing, e..g read, use the laptop etc. But just being there with her for a while will be good for her.

But as her kittens are only 2 weeks old they need their mum with them much of the time to maintain their body temperature. Young kittens are not very good at maintaining their own body temp. I would feed Wiskers in the same room where she has her nest of kittens, and maybe let her have a litter tray in the room too.

Of course if she wants to come downstairs, stretch her legs and see you and her dog pal sometimes that's fine, but not hours at a time away from her babies.

Once her babies start running around you could maybe have them downstairs in a kitten playpen, but I wouldn't have them loose in the room until they are about 5 weeks old.

These folding fabric playpens are good, as mum can jump out but small active kitties can't. Maybe get one now (buy or borrow) so you are ready in a few weeks time. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-F...02572491&sr=8-8&keywords=kitten+playpen+small

Once the kittens are ready to start eating solids you will need to feed mum in the same room so kitties can learn from her by copying.


----------



## Gemma caven (Aug 12, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> I would leave them upstairs for another couple of weeks at least. When they get to about 4 weeks they will be starting to want to escape and explore - I'd leave them until then at least.
> One of my girls had a litter nearly two weeks ago and she will spend a lot of time downstairs with my other cats and an older litter of kittens but she goes up to be with her own babies and they are all growing well. If you make sure that your girl's kittens are warm and putting on weight I'd leave things as they are


Yes


lymorelynn said:


> I would leave them upstairs for another couple of weeks at least. When they get to about 4 weeks they will be starting to want to escape and explore - I'd leave them until then at least.
> One of my girls had a litter nearly two weeks ago and she will spend a lot of time downstairs with my other cats and an older litter of kittens but she goes up to be with her own babies and they are all growing well. If you make sure that your girl's kittens are warm and putting on weight I'd leave things as they are


Thank you for your reply, yes I shall leave them a while longer, I have the heating on in the office but turn my other radiators off so it's lovely and warm in there for them, they are definitely growing and wriggling around so they are definitely healthy


----------



## Gemma caven (Aug 12, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Hello @Gemma caven and welcome.
> 
> I should think Wiskers might appreciate you spending some time with her in her room where she has the kittens. It will be company and reassurance for her. You can do your own thing, e..g read, use the laptop etc. But just being there with her for a while will be good for her.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply, I do a lot of work in the office so I'm here quite a lot. Kittens are heathy and warm as I have the heating on for them, I have a litter tray, food and water in the other corner of the room for her but she'd rather come downstairs, I'll definitely get a play pen for them, thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no idea if you normally let her out or not, but please don't let her out at present. You don't want to end up hand-feeding because she hasn't come home, and some cats get pregnant again very soon after kittening. ,


----------



## Gemma caven (Aug 12, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> I have no idea if you normally let her out or not, but please don't let her out at present. You don't want to end up hand-feeding because she hasn't come home, and some cats get pregnant again very soon after kittening. ,


No she doesn't go out I keep her in


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Some cats are the earth mother type who want to be with their kittens 24/7 and some are more of the 'routine in everything' who will feed and clean them on the dot but not want to stay with them all the time. I've had both types and the kittens have thrived in both scenarios. As long as she's happy doing it her way and the kittens are doing well I'd leave be.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> Some cats are the earth mother type who want to be with their kittens 24/7 and some are more of the 'routine in everything' who will feed and clean them on the dot but not want to stay with them all the time. I've had both types and the kittens have thrived in both scenarios. As long as she's happy doing it her way and the kittens are doing well I'd leave be.


And some start out as one and change into the other! Aoife bit me when I was trying to check her second litter, but once they were running around regardless of her calling them back she changed into the other and wasn't bothered when the last one left. Eadlin on the other hand had no idea what the little squeaking things were though once I'd cajoled her into feeding them she was OK, and when her last kitten left she wandered the house for 2-3 days looking for them - or for a kitten. Lola was more relaxed but let Eadlin continue to 'suckle' for some 6 months...


----------

